# advice on good casting blank



## unibober (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to start building rods for myself and have a ? for the pros. i have a Penn 965 that needs a rod. I live in S. louisiana and will be chasing large reds in the marsh. The rod I have is great for jigging (heavy) inshore, but I want something 7-8' that i can cast a 5 inch crab/pogey well. Any ideas? 70-100 bucks for the blank is about where im at. Got the equipment just want some advice. Jeremy


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

I consider myself "NO" Pro by far. I have less then a hundred rods under my belt and the rest of my life to learn. With that said I?ll offer up any help I can. I have found it best with so many blanks on the Market now days is to go straight to the source. Explain to them what your looking for in a rod and how it will be used. I myself favor Batson Rods But that?s just me. At their site you will find a tech. Forum ask your question there. Karry or Adam will be glad to point you to a blank. I also think you will find their blank prices very pleasing. After getting their advice on a rod check out Acid rods for the sales of their blanks <U>http://www.acidrod.com/BatsonSW_blanks.html</U> 

Or you my wish to use your local rod shop many carry their blanks. Grips, seats. Guides. You can also make contact with Bill or Karry on Facebook. If you have any questions after this just ask away and I?ll try and help you through them


----------



## unibober (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks for the reply. I see that loomis is not going to be selling blanks anymore, so I better get one while i can. Love their blanks.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *unibober (2/27/2010)*thanks for the reply. I see that loomis is not going to be selling blanks anymore, so I better get one while i can. Love their blanks.


True Gary sold the Gloomis LLC company But he started a new Blank buildig adventure along with some great backing http://northforkcomposites.com/blog/ He is a very cool guy to talk with and knows a great deal about rods if you ever have any questions I'm sure he would be more then happy to help you with them


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

get hold of SWAMPLAND in LA. 

Email or better still phone them. 

Then go visit them. 

Play with the blanks. 

Tell them what you want to use them for.

They carry batson(ok for the price), AMTACK(nice) and my personal favorite CASTAWAY blanks. 

Bill Stevens runs the one shop and Lance the other, both will set you on the right path.

When you have done it for a year or so, get yourself to the next ICRBE up in N.Carolina.

Its awesome and you can attend seminars on almost anything you can imagine there. You can almost pay for your trip in cheaper blanks and parts.

Enjoy, its an addiction.


----------

